# My Sweet Tasha



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

It is with a heavy heart that we had to say goodbye to our sweet Tasha much too soon. She came to us in January 2009 while she was being treated for lymphoma. She was supposed to be a foster but the minute she arrive I knew she would never leave. We officially adopted her in March when her chemo was finished. She was a beautiful girl and my shadow. She was in remission for 18 months. Today she collapsed at the vets. After x-rays and bloodwork it was determined she had a mass in her abdomen that was bleeding. She was in such distress we decided to let her go peacefully surrounded by her family. She was only 6 years old. How could this happen? I know I am babbling - I just miss her so much. She was my baby.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I know how hard it is. This has been a sad few weeks, lots of goldens gone to The Bridge. All our dear goldens gone ahead will meet them there.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family. Run free sweet Tasha.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

NO!!! No, no, no!!!! I am SO sorry Noreen. This should not be happening!!! First Meggie, then I've sat here and sobbed over Taya tonight, and now Tasha! All of this in just the last few days. 

I don't even know what to say. I know how devastated you are. I am just in shock. 

Tasha, what a great dog you are sweetie and you never deserved what this life threw at you. I am so glad you've had a wonderful family for the past year and a half. 

Noreen, I'm just so very sorry. I thought she had this thing beat too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss of Tasha. 6 is way to young to go. You did a wonderful thing taking in a girl with cancer and gave her love in her final year.


----------



## JessiBessi93 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know that I am new here, but I still wanted to tell you how sorry I am and my thoughts and prayers go out to you. I know it hurts really really bad. Run hard, play often and please say hello to all our buddies Tasha........


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so so sorry. Many hugs and prayers. Godspeed sweetness.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the passing of Tasha. Thank you for taking in this girl who needed someone with a large heart to care for her. I'm sure you made all the difference in her life.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tasha......I hope she and Taya crossed the bridge together!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry! Godspeed sweet Tasha!

The tears, oh the tears, I am truly exhausted this evening but I can find comfort in knowing we can share the pain together, we understand each others loss, that this is a safe zone to express those feelings and not feel belittled.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your girl Tasha. She was lucky to be given love and happiness from you in the last year of her life. Run free sweet girl


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Thankyou for taking Tasha in and giving her such a loving home, evn though it was too short.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Tasha. She knew such love from you since you brought her into your home and that love carried her to the bridge today. You had such a short time with her so I pray that the memories will help to carry you thru this sad time. 

I know that Taya and Tasha were met at the bridge by all of our pups and Hooch today with tears. 
Run Free Sweet Tasha. You were loved so much.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Noreen - I'm just so sorry. This **** cancer. I just hate it.... She was the "other poster girl". Is there no hope to beat this dreaded disease? 

You gave her the wonderful gift of love and her furever home. Sweet Tasha - run free and wild and play with all of those that have gone before you.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet, beautiful little girl Tasha. May she rest in peace, knowing how much she was loved. Because of you, she did not pass on alone....and I know she felt she was loved.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Noreen, as someone who knew Tasha before she came to you, I can attest that you did wonders for her. She was an entirely different dog once you got her. You gave her health and you gave her love. She was a miracle dog thanks to you.

It's hard to say goodbye, I know, but please pat yourself on the back for making such a difference in her life. She knew you were special...you are special...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You are truly a guardian angel to this sweet girl and gave her the best 18 months of her short life. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Bless you for being Tasha's furever home although it was brief. I'm not sure I would have the strength knowing the risk and possible heartbreak so soon. There are no words that can be spoken for what you gave to her and I'm sure she gave back.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Tasha. I did not know her story until just now and it brings tears to my eyes knowing she had such a beautiful life with you post-chemotherapy treatments. Bless you for giving her such a wonderful life before she was called to the Bridge. 
Run and play hard, free of disease sweet Tasha.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry - 6 is way too young.

Run free at the bridge sweet Tasha


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, run free sweet Tasha you were far to young to be taken.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. She will have many friends at the Bridge including my angel Kody.

Godspeed sweet angel Tasha.....


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It doesn't matter how long we have them, months or years, their impact on us is so great and it is so hard to lose them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever

I am so TERRIBLY sorry about Tasha. The one thing I know is that Tasha had the most beautiful 18 months, because she was truly loved by you.

I'm no vet, but what happened to Tasha sounds SO MUCH like what happened to our Snobear-he was bleeding in the abdomen and they suspected Hemangiosarcoma-they did exploratory surgery and a huge mass was found on one lobe of his liver and more spots on his other lobe. We chose to have Snobear euthanized while he was still under anesthesia. You did the right and the best thing for your Tasha.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pictures of tasha*

Noreen asked if I could post these pictures of her beloved Tasha.
What a BEAUTIFUL GIRL!

Snobear-take care of Tasha!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another picture of Tasha*

*here is another picture of beautiful TASHA!!b]*


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Noreen, I am just reading about your loss, I am so sorry.
God Bless you for adopting Tasha and giving her a real home filled with love.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Such a beautiful girl!! Play hard at the bridge!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It has indeed been a bad week around here


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so very sorry for your loss of Tasha, too young to go to the bridge, but I am sure that she has gone their with happy memories of her life with you.

Run free again Tasha and sleep softly with your friends


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . . a million years with our beloved friends would not be enough.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Noreen really needs to get some credit for how she took care of Tasha. When Tasha came to Noreen she was so obese--she was dying... I have a picture--if Noreen wants, I'll share.

Bottom line--Noreen saved Tasha's life and gave her 18 more months of love and joy...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind messages. They bring me so much comfort. I really appreciate each and every one.

Tasha was a very special girl and we are honored that we were trusted with her care. I miss her so much!!


----------



## hutch (Jun 17, 2010)

Boy I'm so sorry to hear about Tasha. I'm sure she'll enjoy meeting my Sara and Clancy at the Bridge.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am so very sorry..... way too much loss this month... ...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Steve for the beautiful picture. You are so thoughtful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tasha*

Rest in Peace, Beautiful Tasha!
STEVE: THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR doing all of the Rainbow Bridge Pictures!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. You gave her love and showed her that she was special. Im sure that erased anything that she went through before. You were her angel. RIP sweet Tasha.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very very sorry. Cancer is taking far tomany of our beloved fur kids many many years to early. But you can get comfort from knowing what a wonderful life you gave her this lat 1 1/2 years.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for the loss of your dear Tasha, she was very lucky to have you in her life..taken too soon.
Thinking of you.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so very sorry about Tasha. I hope knowing that you gave Tasha the best 18 months of her life, likely time she would not have had without you brings you some comfort.

It is so hard to lose such a special girl so young. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

This is the Tasha Noreen became the foster mom to... look at the recent pictures of Tasha to see the miracle Noreen performed on her...










Bless you Noreen for helping sweet Tasha...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

The thanks should go to GRRCP - Kim, Heather and Andrew for thinking Tasha was worth saving. Thank you for trusting us with her care. She was a special lady.

I miss you so much Tasha. Thank you for all the wonderful memories. Even though my heart is breaking, given the chance to do it all again I would say yes everytime!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tasha*

Thank you to all who saved Tasha:
Kim, Heather, and Andrew and her WONDERFUL MOM, NOREEN!!!


What a special girl-you can tell by her pictures!! What a transformation!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm sure Tasha and your dad shared a special father's day at the rainbow bridge today, Noreen. I know your heart is hurting from the passing of both of them and so close together. I am so very sorry.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tasha is finally home. We picked up her ashes this evening. She loved being upstairs on the couch in our bedroom. She slept there right next to my bed. I promised her I would bring her home and she would always be there. I have my special girl with me. It does bring me comfort.

Thank you all for your support and comforting messages.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Sleep well tonight. Peace


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Meggie's in my bedroom too, Noreen. It does bring some peace.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noreem*

*Noreen: *So glad that Tasha is in the bedroom and *Cindy* glad that Meggie is there, too.

What a beautiful idea.

May they rest in peace.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Merry Christmas My Sweet Baby. We miss you very much. I hope you are celebrating with Abby and Holly and all the goldens that are with you at the bridge.

Mickey pulled the stockings down for everyone and tore open the presents. Minnie stole all the toys from him. We all miss you very much. We are supposed to get snow tomorrow and it just won't be the same without you.

We love you Tasha and miss you. You are forever in our hearts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noreen*

Noreen

I know that Tasha is celebrating at the Rainbow Bridge with my Snobear and Smooch. Merry Christmas sweet babies!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sweet Tasha - It's been a year since we had to let you go. We miss you as much today as we did when you left. You live on forever in our hearts. You were such a silly girl. Thank you for all the wonderful memories. 

I know you are with Holly, Abby and Harry and all the wonderful goldens running and playing. We love and miss you all. Take care of each other until we are together again.

Hugs and kisses!!

Love, Mommy


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hugs to you on the anniversary of beautiful Tasha's journey to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thinking of you on this hard anniversary. I hope Tasha has found Ginger and are playing at the bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noreen*

Noreen

Thinking of you and Tasha on this anniversary. I am sure she is playing with all of our beloved pets at the bridge and she knows how much you adored her!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

You're in our thoughts and prayers on this very difficult anniversary of the loss of you beautiful Tasha. Thanks so much for giving her a home and all the love and care that you did.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

This brings me to tears....I am so sorry for your loss...6 years old is much too young..I'm sorry...

Run Free Tasha


----------



## Chipper26 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It was so wonderful of you to take care of her and help give her a good life by adopting her, even though you were uncertain about her future. 

She looks so much like my Chipper, who passed on Sunday, 6/12. Cancer is taking away too many Goldens at too young of an age.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, and you are certainly in both our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

goldencontriever3 said:


> It is with a heavy heart that we had to say goodbye to our sweet Tasha much too soon. She came to us in January 2009 while she was being treated for lymphoma. She was supposed to be a foster but the minute she arrive I knew she would never leave. We officially adopted her in March when her chemo was finished. She was a beautiful girl and my shadow. She was in remission for 18 months. Today she collapsed at the vets. After x-rays and bloodwork it was determined she had a mass in her abdomen that was bleeding. She was in such distress we decided to let her go peacefully surrounded by her family. She was only 6 years old. How could this happen? I know I am babbling - I just miss her so much. She was my baby.[/QUOT
> 
> First big hugs to you. I just lost both my goldens recently and one was my male who just turned 7. The cancer in this breed takes many young one which is so heart breaking. You have a group her to support you in your time of need.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy 8th Birthday my sweet girl!! I hope you celebrate with all the wonderful goldens that are at the Bridge. Not a day goes by that I don't think of you. I miss you very much. I hope there is someone to throw your jolly ball for you.

I love you Tasha!! Hugs and kisses!

Love Mommy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for giving Tasha love and life she deserved but she did not have until she met you. I am sorry for your loss.
And Happy belated 8th birthday sweet Tasha. I hope guys threw a big birthday party for you.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

That's cool--remembering her birthday! 

And I bet BuddysMom is right--I bet her muzzle is just dripping with cake and icing!

Our thoughts are with you on this special day!

Scott J.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Merry Christmas my sweet girl! You are in my thoughts every day. I miss and love you!

Love, mommy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She got Christmas cake and the jolly ball was thrown as many times as she wanted. Has to be true, but no more wonderful than the life and love you gave her.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

It's been 2 years since I last stroked your soft fur and kissed your beautiful nose. You are loved and missed every day my sweet girl. Sky came to be with you last week. Please watch over her and take care of her. We love you both! <3


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Anniversaries of the loss are always sad reminders what we had and enjoyed for very short time. I am very sorry for the loss of your two girls, two beautiful angels are watching over you now. Blessed was the day when they came in our lives. Hugs to you.

*God gives us love. Something to love He lends us.*
Lord Tennyson


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Big hugs Noreen. I can't believe it's been 2 years either. I know I miss my Megs every single day.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this extremely sad day


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noreen*

Noreen

I know how hard anniversaries can be. I hope it gives you solace to know that Sky and Tasha are together!!


----------

